# My 24V Turbo



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello!

Thought I would throw some pics of my latest project up. I haven't been on this site much in the last 10 years due to life and travel. I used to race a Scirocco a while back and decided it was time to build another VW now that I was back in the lower 48. The goal is to go fast for cheap. The car is a beater, many parts are used or cobbled together in my garage. I'm not a professional welder by any stretch but it all works.

Here's my old all motor 8v scirocco that ran [email protected]









I found a really beat down 03 VR6 GTI for sale. Shifter bushing were bad, 2 broken axles, spewing oil from an over tightened oil pressure switch (cracked aluminum housing), 3 codes for missfire and lean, etc. Towed it home and got to work. After getting it running, axles replaced, and fixing all the stripped captive nuts in the frame/missing subframe bolts etc I received a new surprise. The previous owner stripped the three bolt holes that mount the transmission to the mount. I hit a small bump and the threads pulled, dropping the transaxle at 45 mph. (Also breaking one of my new axles!)










That was the last straw. I pulled it in the garage, ripped everything out, and started building.

I never put a turbo car together so I did some reading and some ebay/amazon shopping. I used:

Precision 6266 Turbo, .81 AR
Amazon mandrel 304 SS exhaust bends
Precision 46mm wastegate
Deatsch fuel pump
630cc Siemens Injectors
UM Tune by AP Tuning
turboparts.de intake manifold (looks like HPA clone? not a high quality part for the $)
9:1 headspacer
ARP head studs

I was also fortunate enough to find someone parting out a car with an old C2 kit on it. I bought:
02M with Peloquin
FMIC
charge tubes

Finally, Techtonics put together a longer length 3" exhaust so I could use a muffler I already had and that would fit up to my downpipe/midpipe.









So here's some pictures of putting it all together, drilling holes in the intake manifold to remove big pieces of casting flash, making the downpipe, adapting the intake pipe for a larger diverter valve etc etc.

Looking for suggestions on a boost by speed/boost by gear controller for the track once I crank it up a bit more. I haven't hammered it in first but with a 10psi spring it hits full boost at about 3900 rpm and starts spinning second. Shift to third and ease into the throttle and it chatters the tires for a bit through third until it gets enough wheel speed. A whole lot of fun so far, but it's only been running and driving for a day now.

Fixing stripped transaxle mounts with timeserts









Dogbone was stripped/redrilled/tapped 2 sizes over and stripped again so I made a motor plate out of some 316L I had laying around. Working well so far, needs some time on a belt sander to clean up the plasma cutting

















Clutch/trans install









Backpurging intake pipe to weld on a 40mm diverter valve pipe (using what I had available)

























Some exhaust welding

























warped the wastegate pipe a bit so I had to cut a very small wedge out, give it some percussive persuasion, and run another bead to close it back up. It fits but looks ugly









Downpipe done, moved on to rerouting coolant lines to clear the intake tubing









New fan shroud/fans. Thought I would need bigger than twin 10" but temps are staying at 205-210* in 95* Georgia heat.

















103K miles









turboparts.de manifold. Had to cut a few holes to get the crap out. It was barely attached but in places I couldn't reach to punch it out. They also left me a nice spot to finish milling the flange flat for them.











































All done

















And finally, a quick in car video of 10 psi. I'm being really easy on the gas in the video as the whole thing has about 10 miles on it and I want to work out any bugs/leaks/etc.

https://youtu.be/mMXlxvv1EBc


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

Very Nice welds for someone who isn't a welder. 
Build looks good, nice work!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Well executed, especially on what started off as a turd. :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

work looks top notch! .... keep the build going!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate it. The build was all done in a week, from Monday to Sunday with a break or two in the middle to wait on parts.

I purchased a turbosmart street boost controller and a few limit switches. I'm going to rig up a plate to hold a switch on either the R12 or 3456 side of the shifter and use it to change between boost groups 1 and 2. This will give me lower boost in first and second with max boost in 3-6. I'll try to get that done this weekend so I can hit the next test and tune on the 5th. Unfortunately I won't have slicks then but it should still be a fun time roasting these Westlake plastic tires!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Waiting on some differential bearings to close up the transmission. Was hoping they would ship today but looks like they won't come in until next week now.

Finished up the switch for the boost controller. It is actuated by the bell crank on the shifter and sets a different boost level for first/second gear.












Also found some more stripped holes. The passenger side mount was so crossthreaded/stripped, I'm not sure how it was still attached. I think the previous owner tried to draw the motor up using the bolts. The car now has about 5 lbs of time-serts in it which work great for fixing threads.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Switch setup


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

MkIIRoc said:


> Switch setup


I like it. 

And agreed, timeserts are where it's at.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice work and ingenious fix for the Dogbone. PO must have been a hack..

Great project all in all!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Took a trip to the dragstrip last night. For some reason, my launch control stopped working so I had to do it the old fashioned way. I cut a few 1.8 and 1.9 60 foots and ran a best of [email protected] edited, wrong mph

Everytime I tried to turn the boost up it would stutter and lose power. Couldn't figure it out so all passes were made on 12-14 psi and only about 9psi in first and second.

I know what I did wrong now though...I turned the boost up but forgot to turn the overboost setting up! It was hitting overboost and dumping the wastegate, causing a surging effect.

Next time, I'm running 11's!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nice. Got the trap speed for mid 11s so get that roll bar kit ordered.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I got the boost controller and launch control working. My launches were a bit slower...I'm still learning to get this pig off the line and I'm admittedly a little gunshy over breaking axles. My shifts are pretty slow and easy too. But I'm having fun. I wish I could just "set" the launch control with a dial instead of revving and hitting the brake. It only locks the rpm in 1 out of 3 tries so burnout/staging takes a little longer

[email protected] banging off the limiter in 4th
[email protected] shifting to 5th about 15 mins later
This is running 10 psi in 1/2 (1 only makes about 7-8) and 15.5 in 3/4/5.

DA was rough too at 2800 feet yesterday.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

MkIIRoc said:


> I got the boost controller and launch control working. My launches were a bit slower...I'm still learning to get this pig off the line and I'm admittedly a little gunshy over breaking axles. My shifts are pretty slow and easy too. But I'm having fun. I wish I could just "set" the launch control with a dial instead of revving and hitting the brake. It only locks the rpm in 1 out of 3 tries so burnout/staging takes a little longer
> 
> [email protected] banging off the limiter in 4th
> [email protected] shifting to 5th about 15 mins later
> ...


Way cool! What track do you frequent?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm down in Georgia, I race at South GA Motorsport Park because it's only about 15 minutes from me.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

MkIIRoc said:


> I'm down in Georgia, I race at South GA Motorsport Park because it's only about 15 minutes from me.


Right on! I’m not too far away in FL. I go to Bradenton Motorsports Park occasionally with my 337. I never run into many VW people there. Would really like to see how everyone does to maximize FWD traction. Haven’t been since Feb though.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Air was hot and swampy again this Friday. I also had trouble getting traction compared to my 1.62 60' last weekend.

It's steadily knocking time off as I get used to it. The clutch is a real pain in the ass since the friction zone is razor thin. I'm also looking at some changes to the boost by gear setup, possibly only limiting boost in first.

Still driven daily, including to the track.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats on some respectable ET`s and MPH for a relatively low budget street car and my guess is that thing still tips the scales at 3000#
In that weather you should try some water meth or C16 and let that 62 rip, the 11s are in it but do you really want to wait for the weather to cool off to get there.
You can log the ME7.1.1 ecu and see how much timing is getting cut during your runs. Look on Nefmoto for the logging utilities if you don't already have some.
Keep up the good work and keep having FUN.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll have to take it to the scales one day here...I'm sure it's still pretty heavy.

I ran some better times with some not so good 60 foots. It's almost there!
(Disregard the R/T...was racing a guy with a new kia stinger and said I would spot him a "one one thousand" before I blew his doors off ha!


----------



## 88vanagain (Aug 21, 2013)

Was wondering if you had to do anything to the timing guide on your build, I’m building mine and with the headspacer it’s a TIGHT fit and seems like the tensioner is maxed out. What was yours like??


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

What clutch is that? Looks like a spec unit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

It is a spec. 

I'll be away from dubbin for a bit but I'm going to change it out when I'm back at it. It holds power just fine but is a little hard to launch with the tiny friction zone. Might go for a twin disc, still looking into it 

The car has been parked for about a month anyways as it's impossible to shift right now above 3K rpm. I think I'm having the weak throw out bearing problem (hopefully one of those shim sets fixes it as there was no air in the clutch line)

I drove it from GA to PA and back 2 months ago and averaged 26.5 mpg with a lot of spirited truck passing.


----------



## poli12 (Sep 14, 2019)

*Reply*

Thank you so muhhhhh// Thank you so muhhhhh//


----------

